# Worcester State Parking Enf. Officer. P/T no bennies



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Parking Enforcement Officer (Part time / Non-benefited)
Institution:
*Worcester State University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:

Admin - Other Administrative Positions
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/30/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*

WORCESTER STATE UNIVERSITY is a vibrant public university located in the residential west side of Worcester, Massachusetts, the second largest city in New England and home to 38,000 college students at more than a dozen colleges and universities. Situated on a compact 58-acre campus, the University offers 50 undergraduate and graduate academic programs to more than 6,400 students annually. The Princeton Review ranks us as one of the 75 "Best Value" public colleges in the country, as well as a "Best in the Northeast" college.

*Job Description:*

Reports to the Manager of Parking and Transportation, University Police Department.

Works 32 week contracted schedule

*Knowledge. Skills & Abilities:*


Working knowledge of applicable procedures and regulations related to parking and traffic control.
Thorough knowledge of campus layout and parking facilities.
Demonstrated ability to deliver a high level of customer service and continually portray a sense of calm professionalism focused on responsive problem solving techniques to resolve issues with, at times, highly emotional and stressed clients as well as challenging and difficult personalities.
Demonstrated sensitivity to cross-cultural perspectives and experiences.
Demonstrated ability to act and resolve parking and traffic problems through clear and accurate analysis of the issue at hand so as to make effective and appropriate decisions.
*Requirements:*


Ability to observe and recall details and incidents, as well as detect and respond appropriately to potentially hazardous situations.
Ability to write standard parking reports and citations in a clear and concise manner.
Ability to work independently under general supervision with closer supervision for new or more complex/sensitive assignments.
Ability to perform work involving regular physical activity including tasks that include traversing uneven slopes, climbing stairs and regularly patrolling campus parking facilities on foot, Perform work in darkness, hot and cold temperatures, inclement weather, noisy and/or dusty environments.
*Additional Information:*

Worcester State University is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer which seeks to reflect the diversity of its community.

This is a part-time non benefited position Salary: $ 15.00 per hour

Shift:: Monday - Friday 8:00am - 12 :00pm

Contract Dates: 8/6/2018 - 5/24/2019

*Application Instructions:*

Applicants must apply online at worcester.interviewexchange.com. A representative from the department will contact individuals for interviews.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Worcester State University

Online App. Form:
http://worcester.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=98282


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Parking Enforcement Officer is in-charge when the Parking Manager is out sick 4 times a week.


----------

